# Damasko DSub3 is in >>>>>>



## StufflerMike

When I first saw the DSub3 at the Munichtime Exhibition last year I immediately canceled my DSub2 order (https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/munichtime-dsub3-4817081-post47317267.html#post47317267).

Yesterday UPS dropped the DSub3. Delivery of the DSub3 was a bit delayed (3 weeks) but I was informed about the delay when I visited Damasko in December. Saw the „raw" bezel inlays in Barbing which assured me that I'll get the DSub3 sooner or later.









Today I adjusted the strap, which was an easy-peasy thing to do.

First pics:


----------



## Nokie

Very nice. I like the accent colors and the large indices on the dial.


----------



## NM-1

Nice. Would like to read/hear any feedback regarding bezel action, accuracy, etc.


----------



## slowbeat

Very nice Mike. Is the pip supposed to be white instead of blue? Any news on the bracelet development?


----------



## StufflerMike

slowbeat said:


> Very nice Mike. Is the pip supposed to be white instead of blue?


It is. The blue Billight pip is to be found on the DSub2. It's all about a touch of individual design, isn't it. It does match the colours of my bathtub duck, doesn't it (LOL).











> Any news on the bracelet development?


No news, sorry. When I visited Konrad in December last year we spoke about the DS30 bracelet, not about the DSub bracelet.


----------



## StufflerMike

NM-1 said:


> Nice. Would like to read/hear any feedback regarding bezel action, accuracy, etc.


Own it for two days now, so no data on accuracy. Do I really need to tell you something about the bezel action ? It is as precise as with my DA42, DC80, DC66. Solid feel and solid one directional bezel action, absolutely no play, no unintentional move.

Lume properties are ok. I wear glasses but had absolutely no problem to read the time without them from app. 00.00 to 8:30AM.


----------



## slowbeat

stuffler said:


> It is. The blue Billight pip is to be found on the DSub2. It's all about a touch of individual design, isn't it. It does match the colours of my bathtub duck, doesn't it (LOL).
> 
> View attachment 13854359
> 
> 
> No news, sorry. When I visited Konrad in December last year we spoke about the DS30 bracelet, not about the DSub bracelet.


:-! It does go well with the duck.


----------



## Nokie

> It does go well with the duck.


+1!


----------



## Kirkawall

Is the duck ice-hardened?

Thanks for these updates, Mike. This looks like the first fully-realized Damasko sub, IMHO anyway. Much as I've enjoyed my Sub1 I suspect I'll like this one more.


----------



## StufflerMike

Kirkawall said:


> Is the duck ice-hardened?


A british duck doesn't need to be hardened. A british duck is hard per se.


----------



## lewism

Hi all (first post here!),
I have been looking to make my first plus 1000 euro purchase and had been pretty settled on something from the DA4X series...however something about the Dsub3 is really speaking to me. Mike, or anyone with a Dsub2, could you speak something about how the dsub wears compared to say a DA46. Where I live the opportunity to see any Damasko in person is pretty slim.


----------



## StufflerMike

The DSub3 is/wears larger. No doubt about that.
Lugs of the DSub3 are more sturdy.









Case height isn't something to bother about, imho.









The DSub3 on rubber is 138gr, the DA42 is only 89gr.

Visually the DSub3 is the more prominent watch.


----------



## lewism

Thanks Mike, the photos help a lot. The sub is probably at my size limit but not too high for a diver. Also really interesting to see the colour difference between Ice hardened and Sub steel.


----------



## 5277

Interesting is,case looks like the DC80 but has drilled lugs.
And that looks good !

Ah,Michael weight is DS3 with the folding clasp ?


----------



## StufflerMike

5277 said:


> Interesting is,case looks like the DC80 but has drilled lugs.


It might look like that but de facto cases are different in height, lugs, shape of lugs, diameter.



> Ah,Michael weight is DS3 with the folding clasp ?


138gr. (Dsub3) as previously posted on rubber with folding clasp vs 125gr. (DC80 on Hirsch rubber)


----------



## StufflerMike

Nokie said:


> Very nice. I like the accent colors and the large indices on the dial.


Me too, me too.


----------



## larkja

Really hope they come out with a 39mm or 40mm version. Love the design of the Dsubs, but a tad too large and heavy for me in its current form.


----------



## Shortround

I'm surprised Stuffler hasn't put a black/orange Hirsch Robby on that D sub yet... It's the logical choice.


----------



## StufflerMike

Shortround said:


> I'm surprised Stuffler hasn't put a black/orange Hirsch Robby on that D sub yet... It's the logical choice.


Vive la différence !


----------



## Only

stuffler said:


> The DSub3 is/wears larger. No doubt about that.
> Lugs of the DSub3 are more sturdy.
> 
> View attachment 13874375
> 
> 
> Case height isn't something to bother about, imho.
> 
> View attachment 13874361
> 
> 
> The DSub3 on rubber is 138gr, the DA42 is only 89gr.
> 
> Visually the DSub3 is the more prominent watch.


Dear Mike
I see some kind of strange colour under the bezel of the DA46
Is that a ding in the case or something like colour change?

I am talking about the side view of the bezel ..


----------



## StufflerMike

Only said:


> Dear Mike
> I see some kind of strange colour under the bezel of the DA46
> Is that a ding in the case or something like colour change?
> 
> I am talking about the side view of the bezel ..


Just a dirt spot, realized the spot after I posted the pic. It's already gone

















Nothing to bother about though.


----------



## meiguoren

stuffler said:


> It might look like that but de facto cases are different in height, lugs, shape of lugs, diameter.
> 
> 138gr. (Dsub3) as previously posted on rubber with folding clasp vs 125gr. (DC80 on Hirsch rubber)


Seems kind of heavy on the rubber with folding clasp. Is the rubber strap that heavy? I think I saw that the watch head only weight was coming in about 101 or 102gr. 
Please let me know if there is there a weight difference between stainless steel and sub steel?


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry ? Submarine steel *is* stainless steel as well, with added Mn and Mo (alloy).

Submarine Steel is available in different grades (there's not only one U-Boot Stahl) and all grades have a high strength and corrosion resistance and lack of magnetizability in common. Don't know if their weight is remarkable different, despite featuring a different specific density.

Re. weight: The folding clasp has some weight as well.


----------



## Deacfan

Does the DSub3 have the submarine cutout between the bottom lugs like the DSub1? Thanks, Johnny


----------



## StufflerMike

Deacfan said:


> Does the DSub3 have the submarine cutout between the bottom lugs like the DSub1? Thanks, Johnny


No.


----------



## myke

DK 10 on a seatbelt nato


----------



## Deacfan

Besides Mike, has anyone else gotten a DSub3 yet?


----------



## OmarShablotnik

I have the black/yellow DSub1 and I absolutely love it....

Is the DSub3 essentially the same watch in a different colorway?

EDIT: I see a couple of other minor differences - the hands, the absence of the "crosshairs" on the dial, no text above the 6 marker, and the orientation of the number on the date wheel. 

All of those things I would consider as cosmetic changes; I guess my original question is if there are any appreciable differences between the 1 and 3 other than cosmetic.


----------



## oso2276

*Re: Damasko DSub3 is in >>>>>>*



OmarShablotnik said:


> All of those things I would consider as cosmetic changes; I guess my original question is if there are any appreciable differences between the 1 and 3 other than cosmetic.


Bezel, I like the new one better.
Size, the DSUB1 1 is a tap smaller. A whole mm. 

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## PSD Operator

I got an a mail from WatchMann this weekend saying he had two Dsub3’s in stock.
Very good looking, but not enough to make me sell my DSub1....


----------



## StufflerMike

PSD Operator said:


> I got an a mail from WatchMann this weekend saying he had two Dsub3's in stock.
> Very good looking, but not enough to make me sell my DSub1....











Will probably add a DSub1 to my collection soon. Heard that they will be added to the Damasko online shop shortly. When strolling through the wonderful and pitoresque historic city I saw them in the Damasko Monostore yesterday selling for €1650.


----------



## Time Exposure

A true "Operator" would not sell a DSub1 to acquire a Dsub3 b-)


----------



## Maruzen

stuffler said:


> View attachment 14146251
> 
> 
> Will probably add a DSub1 to my collection soon. Heard that they will be added to the Damasko online shop shortly. When strolling through the wonderful and pitoresque historic city I saw them in the Damasko Monostore yesterday selling for €1650.


So the Dsub1 is no longer a Gnomon Exclusive?


----------



## StufflerMike

Maruzen said:


> So the Dsub1 is no longer a Gnomon Exclusive?


The DSub1 is now the lead watch on their web site and the banner on this forum's website.









So the answer to your question is: Yes.


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

StufflerMike said:


> When I first saw the DSub3 at the Munichtime Exhibition last year I immediately canceled my DSub2 order (Munichtime: DSub3).
> 
> Yesterday UPS dropped the DSub3. Delivery of the DSub3 was a bit delayed (3 weeks) but I was informed about the delay when I visited Damasko in December. Saw the „raw" bezel inlays in Barbing which assured me that I'll get the DSub3 sooner or later.
> 
> View attachment 13851817
> 
> 
> Today I adjusted the strap, which was an easy-peasy thing to do.
> 
> First pics:
> 
> View attachment 13851835
> 
> 
> View attachment 13851837
> 
> 
> View attachment 13851847
> 
> 
> View attachment 13851849


Hi Mike

Thanks for your contributions. We all appreciate it. I have a DA42 and just got DC30. Both are awesome.

Looking at DSub3 or DC80.

Which is your favorite DC80 or Dsub3 ?

Any issues with dc80 movement?

Does the case hold up on sub steel as well as ice hardened? Ie do you have any scratches on your dsub3.


----------



## Batboy

@Yankeemark 1 2 3 Unfortunately, I don't think Mike posts on here anymore. He's much-missed.


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

Kirkawall said:


> Is the duck ice-hardened?
> 
> Thanks for these updates, Mike. This looks like the first fully-realized Damasko sub, IMHO anyway. Much as I've enjoyed my Sub1 I suspect I'll like this one more.


How has your dsub held up? Any scratches?
Do you like the size or do you find it a bit big? 
keen to get one) thanks


----------



## Yankeemark 1 2 3

PSD Operator said:


> I got an a mail from WatchMann this weekend saying he had two Dsub3's in stock.
> Very good looking, but not enough to make me sell my DSub1....


Do you like the size of your dsub?is itvpretty scratch resistant like the i e hardened pieces. I have a da42 and dc30. Keen to have something bit larger.


----------

